# "Aperçu":gestion des PDF sur iCloud.



## a-d-r-i-e-n (15 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous.

Sur mon Mac j'utilise souvent l'app Aperçu (Preview) pour lire les PDF et j'en stocke dans le dossier iCloud attaché à cet app. (Comme on peut le faire pour Pages, Numbers, Keynote etc...)

A ce jour je n'ai pas trouvé d'app pour iPad/iPhone capable d'ouvrir ce dossier pour accéder à mes PDF partout. Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée?

Sachant que je ne veut pas utiliser Dropbox ou autres car j'ai tout dans iCloud et je ne veux pas en mettre partout. Je ne veux pas non plus passez par iTunes et iBook que je ne trouve pas du tout pratique pour la gestion et synchro des PDF.

Il faudrait une app "Aperçu" sur iPad/Iphone! Je trouve surprenant qu'Apple n'ai pas pensé à adapter une app comme ils ont pu le faire pour leur suite bureautique!
Quelqu'un a t'il une idée d'App qui pourrait rendre ce service? 

Merci de votre aide à tous.

Adrien.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (16 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Il n'y a pas d'app livrée d'origine qui puisse lire les PDF stockés dans le dossier Aperçu d'iCloud Drive.

Il faut donc passer par une app tiers capable d'accéder au contenu d'iCloud Drive (Dropbox par exemple) pour les transférer ensuite dans iBooks.


----------



## a-d-r-i-e-n (16 Décembre 2014)

Merci de votre réponse mais ça fait trop de manip et trop de risques de perdre des fichiers entre les synchro...
J'aimerais vraiment trouvé une app iPhone/iPad qui fonctionnerait comme celles de Pages ou Numbers de façon à ne plus me soucier des problèmes de synchro, de ce qui est à jour ou non et sans utiliser autre chose qu'icloud. 

Je comprend pas qu'Apple n'ait pas penser à développer une app pour lire les pdf du dossier "Preview" d'iCloud drive. Si un développeur se sent le courage de s'y atteler je serais preneur! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 23h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 23h05 ----------

j'ai peut être trouvé quelque chose. L'appli "Documents 5" semble etre un lecteur de PDF compatible avec iCloud Drive... je vais tester ça... À suivre...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2014)

a-d-r-i-e-n a dit:


> Je comprend pas qu'Apple n'ait pas penser à développer une app pour lire les pdf du dossier "Preview" d'iCloud drive.



Si ça peut te rassurer, moi non plus, d'autant plus qu'il y avait un candidat tout trouvé : iBooks.

Ce sera peut-être pour iOS 9.


----------



## a-d-r-i-e-n (17 Décembre 2014)

Bon bah, j'ai trouvé quelque chose de pas trop mal finalement. "Documents 5" sur iPad et iPhone. Il ouvre tout document stocké sur des serveurs et même sur iCloud Drive. Je peux donc ouvrir directement les PDF que j'ai stocké dans le dossier "Aperçu" d'iCloud drive, les mettres a jour, les imprimer, etc... Pratique pour y avoir accès a la fois sur le Mac et sur l'iPad/iPhone sans avoir besoin de passer par Dropbox ou autres. 

Ça fera l'affaire en attendant qu'Apple se décide a faire une app un peu plus intégrée dans iOS ou une meilleure gestion des PDF dans iBooks. 

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (17 Décembre 2014)

a-d-r-i-e-n a dit:


> Bon bah, j'ai trouvé quelque chose de pas trop mal finalement. "Documents 5" sur iPad et iPhone. Il ouvre tout document stocké sur des serveurs et même sur iCloud Drive. Je peux donc ouvrir directement les PDF que j'ai stocké dans le dossier "Aperçu" d'iCloud drive, les mettres a jour, les imprimer, etc... Pratique pour y avoir accès a la fois sur le Mac et sur l'iPad/iPhone sans avoir besoin de passer par Dropbox ou autres.
> 
> Ça fera l'affaire en attendant qu'Apple se décide a faire une app un peu plus intégrée dans iOS ou une meilleure gestion des PDF dans iBooks.
> 
> Merci de votre aide.



Oui, effectivement Documents 5 n'est pas trop mal.


----------

